
JS: Try to guess the output - fspeech
https://mobile.twitter.com/malyw/status/670011691950874625
======
jacalata
So what's the cause of this? It looks like a finally block will break out of a
loop unless explicitly instructed not to?

~~~
fspeech
The semantics of the involved control constructs don't interact well ("return"
and "finally" each has a claim to have the last say; what could be the meaning
of a "continue" in a "finally"? etc.) This is not limited to just JS. For an
example in Java see: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/65035/does-finally-
always...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/65035/does-finally-always-
execute-in-java)

